# I have taken the plunge.



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OH NO it just occurred to me that many of you would think I was getting another puppy! I'm NOT getting a new puppy.
I have decided to write a book about my adventures with my poos.
THERE, I actually said it in writing!!
I have been thinking about something to do for an outlet for months.
I was going to work with rescue dogs, but the winters are just to harsh here and I was afraid of not being able to meet obligations and expectations.
It would also take me away from my poos and I don't like that idea.
I summoned the courage to tell Freddy and he was actually very encouraging. He bought me a Word program two days ago so I could better format my writing. 
I am sure I will slow down a bit, but I already have 4 chapters done. I am so afraid of forgetting things that I am constantly writing notes and even woke up last night thinking of things I needed to remember.
I am not telling any family members as I am forever afraid of failure and want to see for myself if I complete what I have started.
I have already mentioned my beloved friends at this website several times as I do not think I would have made it this far with my poos without your friendships and advise.
I have NO idea how to get a book published, but I am marching forward. I'm sure there are hundreds, maybe thousands of books about dogs, but these are MY POOS!! I don't care if I never make a dime, it will be great fun.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent. ... This is something that you can do. You have a real gift for communicating with the written word. Also wonderful to be able to escape into a world of your 'poo memories, when the present is tough. Write for yourself first, every one else comes after.
If you need a proof reader I'm here for you - I'd love a preview!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Excellent. ... This is something that you can do. You have a real gift for communicating with the written word. Also wonderful to be able to escape into a world of your 'poo memories, when the present is tough. Write for yourself first, every one else comes after.
> If you need a proof reader I'm here for you - I'd love a preview!


You were actually my inspiration Marzi. I had never had anybody tell me I should write a book. Thank you for the "Push". And you are right, it is a great escape for me right now. I have already been reminded of so many fun times, and a few tears also. lol
And . . . I just might use you for a proof reader. I need to look into the cost of sending a post your way.
I just mailed back two winter coats for the dogs and it cost me $78! Mercy I was shocked! 
Let me know if you are serious and I will send a few chapters your way. Bearing in mind they are very rough drafts so far, but are all typed nicely and include some pictures I had forgotten about.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci, I did indeed think Sami & Carli were getting a sibling!!
A book of adventures is even better!! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How wonderful for you! Can't wait to order a copy.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic! Very good luck with your doggy tails or are they waggy tales 
Nanci could you not email the work to Marzi, if you're using a computer?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you I will look into that. My computer skills are limited and this is in a completely different program. I will have to ask my computer wizz . . . . . Freddy.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This is a beautiful idea and I completely agree with Marzi. What a wonderful way to escape into happy memories and bring joy and laughter into your day! This is such a great idea, I too will await a copy of your book! Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous idea Nanci. I too, will buy your book. Maybe you could put little snippets on here to encourage interest!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Brilliant - everyone needs an outlet and you do indeed have a lovely way with words 

From an IT point of view whatever program you are using you can use print to pdf to create a off file which you should then easily be able to email


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous idea and put me on the purchase list too please Nanci. There are plenty of good quality book binding sites on line. If you want to add photos Adobe Lightroom connects directly to one called Blurb, but it might be more for the photo side and less for the word side? How long do you anticipate the book might be in length?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That sounds great and if your tribute to Sami recently is anything to go by it will be a great read. 

Good luck!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

What a fantastic idea nanci, I'm already waiting in anticipation for this. I thoroughly enjoyed your tribute to Sami and could easily have read more! 
This sounds like something you will enjoy doing and equally some thing we all will look forward to reading. 
So I'm down for a copy. Good luck and remember don't leave anything out,I'm sure it's going to be a great read one that will probably have us all in tears.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll pm you my email and will gladly read through any early drafts


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Brilliant - everyone needs an outlet and you do indeed have a lovely way with words
> 
> From an IT point of view whatever program you are using you can use print to pdf to create a off file which you should then easily be able to email


HUH??? ha ha I will ask Freddy about this. I have NO IDEA how to email from the program I am in now but I'm sure I will be learning LOTS of new skills with computers. In all honesty, I want an IT person sitting RIGHT next to me so I can say "Please do this or that for me" I want to WRITE and not worry about all the do do of technology! Freddy has limited patience and thinks when he shows me something that is new to me on the computer that it will actually stick in my brain forever. Bawhahahaha! NOT. By the third time I ask him he is yelling from the other room . . . "I'm sure you will figure it out". Wahhhhhh! I've told you SIX times where the laundry detergent is, where the mustard is in the pantry and what isle the tortillas are on in Kroger, but you STILL ask me every time. Guess that doesn't count . . . . . . 
Someone else asked me how long it would be. I have NO IDEA. The chapters so far are fairly short . . . 4 to 11 pages and I just finished Chapter 4. I am only up to picking up Carley at the airport, so I still have many thoughts in my head, just have to figure out where to insert them.
Naturally its humorous, as that is how I survive these days. I try to make something serious and suddenly I have inserted something funny. Its just the way I write because its the way I see situations. I HAVE to write the way my brain interprets things. Humor turns tragedy, fears, tears, and mistakes into something I can deal with easier. 
Freddy came to the dining room (My new office) and said "What are you laughing at?", and I said "Myself" . . . that's me. 
Thank you again for the encouragement! I was already pretty sure I would only sell 16 copies . . . which is ALL my family members, including a 10 month old!! lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Eeeek sorry I have probably confused you further as it should say to create a pdf file not an off file. It is just a relatively easy way to convert something from one format you create it in to a format you can easily email and anyone can read.

When you get to the point of wanting to do it give me a shout and I will be happy to help as that is what I do for my day job


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Eeeek sorry I have probably confused you further as it should say to create a pdf file not an off file. It is just a relatively easy way to convert something from one format you create it in to a format you can easily email and anyone can read.
> 
> When you get to the point of wanting to do it give me a shout and I will be happy to help as that is what I do for my day job


Thank you. I already messed that up so Freddy showed me another way. I just went to my email, clicked on compose, clicked on attachment and choose my documents and then the file I wanted to send, which was chapter 1, added a message and press send. Is SAID it was sent, so I PM'd Marzi to check her email to see if I was successful. Can you come and live with me after Freddy gets sick of my limited abilities?? lol


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

MARZI . . . . check your email . . . maybe I got lucky and did it right. About a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Come on Marzi - I can't take this.
Keep us updated Naci - I def want a copy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay well done - sounds like you are doing brilliantly 

Unfortunately my boss informs me I am not allowed to resign from my current job


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Yay well done - sounds like you are doing brilliantly
> 
> Unfortunately my boss informs me I am not allowed to resign from my current job


Brilliant boss!! I did email to Marzi, but probably duplicated chapters twice, I told her this is why Freddy gets so frustrated with me. I am a VISUAL person. You cannot just TELL me what to do, you have to SHOW me. Usually twice . . . or more.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm here - YES you are in my inbox, I have opened first Sami and will read now.
Be quiet - don't disturb me - I need to concentrate!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant Nanci, I must admit i wondered about doing a book aimed at kids aged about 8-12 as i quiet enjoyed some of the books that Oliver read at that age, (also I thought my lack of skills may not be so obvious then!) but I google info about where to start and it just baffled me too much so I gave , I would rather just write by hand (or even on comp then print) and then just post to publishers like happened in the old days!! I think there are sites where you can 'publish' your book and then people pay to download it, not much i don't think but I guess it could add up and then if you still wanted to help a rescue you could donate some money from the book to them....but i'm sure there are a lot of people with some tech know how who could help.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This is going to be good people 

Sneak preview :spy::devil::

*I had an idea in the back of my mind . . . . maybe get him a little playmate . . . maybe another puppy. The ghoul on my shoulder immediately screamed in my ear “HAVE YOU LOST YOUR FLIPPIN’ MIND?” I gave him a head slap and told him to shut up. *

:tapedshut:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Girl you are bad, bad, bad . . . . lol


----------

